# What do you call a person on a bike thats, well not a "cyclist"?



## richie244 (7 May 2017)

I feer I may be being kind of a snob and disassociate myself from said people.

Let me elaborate. When I say I cycle I go out on my bike abide by the rules and laws of the road and etc etc. weather I am out on a 5km Hamer down, 100km sportive or a commute. 

The "person on a bike" I refer to will usually be grown men on some form of rusty mountain bike with under inflated tires. They will almost always be riding with one hand the other engaged in smoking, holding a can of drink or on the phone, and would not be seen dead in a helmet. 
They ride on the path at all times unless there is an opportunity to cut across a road by cycling down and around swerving in and out of traffic. 

I know some are going to say, at least they are cycling or roads are dangerous and it's not against the law to ride on a path because its technically not a foot path. 

It is honestly the association that annoys me much like "all drivers are in considerate to cyclists". The dangerous stupid things I have seen these people on bikes do makes me cringe, only today I saw one swerve off the path to take a corner on the road jumping a red light and almost hit a pram, they some how swerved while on their phone then swore at the lady pushing the pram (who was innocent). 

Much like the inconsiderate motorist they give is cyclists a bad name and fuel to the anti cyclists.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2017)

I wouldn't be seen dead in a helmet either.


----------



## jefmcg (7 May 2017)

I call them cyclists


----------



## User33236 (7 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I call them cyclists


^^ this

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/cyclist


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 May 2017)

A person on a bike that's not a cyclist. 

I'd call that a paradox.


----------



## jefmcg (7 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> A person on a bike that's not a cyclist.
> 
> I'd call that a paradox.


Yes, or maybe a koan.

A person on a bike that's not a cyclist.

What is the sound of one hand clapping?

Out of nowhere, the mind comes forth.

Or a riddle: Why is a single woman like an arrow? Because she is all aquiver till she gets a beau, and she can't go off without one**.

**yeah, this is a genuine early 20th century riddle that I have in a book, and do not understand, but have remembered verbatim.


----------



## vickster (7 May 2017)




----------



## mjr (7 May 2017)

Who needs bike bashers with cyclists willing to disown other cyclists? 

I don't condone bad cycling but I'm not responsible for their misdeeds. Blaming someone for the sins of another because of some characteristic... it may be still allowed when it's mode of transport rather than physical ability, but it's about as sick.


----------



## graham bowers (7 May 2017)

I think you should worry about something else as you don't have a snowball in hell's chance of changing the behaviour you have described.


----------



## Milzy (7 May 2017)

You get scum class cyclists and Rapha cyclists. The rat look is back in fashion.


----------



## winjim (7 May 2017)

richie244 said:


> I feer I may be being kind of a snob and disassociate myself from said people.
> 
> Let me elaborate. When I say I cycle I go out on my bike abide by the rules and laws of the road and etc etc. weather I am out on a 5km Hamer down, 100km sportive or a commute.
> 
> ...


You know when people slag off cyclists it's not those type of cyclists they're on about? It's "cyclist" cyclists.


----------



## richie244 (7 May 2017)

winjim said:


> You know when people slag off cyclists it's not those type of cyclists they're on about? It's "cyclist" cyclists.



Is it though? Perhaps it was the morons day out on bikes together their cider today but the town just seemed full of ideot being idiots they just happened to be on bikes I guess. 

Im not worried, but when you see someone almost run down a pram and the statement "bloody cyclists" is made I certainly wouldn't want to be associated with them knowing the the majority of "cyclist" I know not acting so dangerously.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2017)

I also cycled today, really fast, with a drink in my hand.


----------



## richie244 (7 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Who needs bike bashers with cyclists willing to disown other cyclists?
> 
> I don't condone bad cycling but I'm not responsible for their misdeeds. Blaming someone for the sins of another because of some characteristic... it may be still allowed when it's mode of transport rather than physical ability, but it's about as sick.



Very confusing Im not blaming someone for the sins of others, quite the opposite in fact being very specific to the sinner hence the descriptive statement prefixed with "usually". I equally would not condone a lycra clad gent, with a full spec TT bike and aero helmet doing 50 down a pedestrian path full of people beside a road.

I guess Stupid will always find a way to be stupid. Just like not all gun owners commit mass shootings or BMW drivers don't use indicators. Oh hang on bad example.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I wouldn't be seen dead in a helmet either.


You'd better make sure your survivors can spell cask,then.


----------



## mjr (7 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'd better make sure your survivors can spell cask,then.
> View attachment 351409


Oh look, it's one of the brand of helmets from the lying advert I got banned. Apparently they can't substantiate a claim about safety.


----------



## growingvegetables (7 May 2017)

*"What do you call a person on a bike thats, well not a "cyclist"?"*



richie244 said:


> ... grown men ...



Now then - is it odd that the thread recognises (but has not so far stated) the obvious?


----------



## vickster (7 May 2017)

richie244 said:


> Very confusing Im not blaming someone for the sins of others, quite the opposite in fact being very specific to the sinner hence the descriptive statement prefixed with "usually". I equally would not condone a lycra clad gent, with a full spec TT bike and aero helmet doing 50 down a pedestrian path full of people beside a road..


They were doing 50 down the pavement, fag in one hand, drink in another without hurting themselves or anyone else from what you've said. Mad bike skills those be!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 May 2017)

Another "some cyclists give all other cyclists a bad name" thread? Spare us, please.


----------



## snorri (7 May 2017)

richie244 said:


> I feer I may be being kind of a snob and disassociate myself from said people.


Yes, you do come over as a snob on this occasion. .
Rather than dissociate, you could communicate with "said people" and try to gain an understanding of their approach to cycling. There's a wider world out there than 100km sportives and 5km hamers,...... whatever they are.


----------



## damj (7 May 2017)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K2k1iRD2f-c


----------



## steveindenmark (8 May 2017)

I wouldn't call them anything but I may call the OP insecure. Why would he need to associate another cyclists with himself and does he do it with car drivers and pedestrians as well.

There is also the chance that the guy on the rusty old banger uses it for his only form of transport and covers 1000s of miles a year. In which case I would just call him experienced.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2017)

They are still a cyclist to me


----------



## richie244 (8 May 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I wouldn't call them anything but I may call the OP insecure. Why would he need to associate another cyclists with himself and does he do it with car drivers and pedestrians as well.
> 
> There is also the chance that the guy on the rusty old banger uses it for his only form of transport and covers 1000s of miles a year. In which case I would just call him experienced.



Secure enough to post a contraversial topic clearly. 

Like others you miss the point by focusing on one observation, the rust bike. It's the lack of safety and consideration to other users of planet earth that's the issue. 
Much like some one who drinks, no issue until you become a problem for others or a dog owner most are responsible but a few don't pick up the mess and let their dog attack others. 

Like I said you'll never stop stupid apparently it's a human right.


----------



## lutonloony (8 May 2017)

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone ( or something like that)


----------



## Vantage (8 May 2017)

"Like I said you'll never stop stupid apparently it's a human right."

Indeed.

The day before yesterday, I rode on a short section of footpath to avoid going all the way round a roundabout, without wearing a plastic hat AND while having a swig.
The footpath has a blind bend on it too.
I'll be in prison next.

If you're on a bike you're a cyclist in the same way that if you're driving a car you're a driver.
Swaggering all over the footpath while pissed up on a bottle of Newcastle Brown with a cig in one hand doesn't stop you being a pedestrian does it?


----------



## wheresthetorch (8 May 2017)

Vantage said:


> Swaggering all over the footpath while pissed up on a bottle of Newcastle Brown with a cig in one hand doesn't stop you being a pedestrian does it?



But it doesn't make you a 'walker' unless you have two poles, a rucksack and a bobbly hat. 

I think the point is something around utility cycling and cycling as an interest or hobby.


----------



## keithmac (8 May 2017)

richie244 said:


> I feer I may be being kind of a snob and disassociate myself from said people.
> 
> Let me elaborate. When I say I cycle I go out on my bike abide by the rules and laws of the road and etc etc. weather I am out on a 5km Hamer down, 100km sportive or a commute.
> 
> ...



I agree, I've seen a few now mobile phone in hand riding on the path with scant regard for any pedestrians.

Everytime I see a red light jumper it boils my p1ss as well, while I'm motor/cycling or driving.

Flat tyres and no brakes are not a rare site on my commute either.

And you are right some will tar all "cyclists" with the same brush..

Some are truly random and unpredictable, on the path one minute and straight over two lanes of traffic the next without any observation. If they got wiped out by a car there would hell on and no doubt the car driver would be dragged through the coals..

I'll get my coat..


----------



## Jody (8 May 2017)

vickster said:


> They were doing 50 down the pavement, fag in one hand, drink in another without hurting themselves or anyone else from what you've said. Mad bike skills those be!



Reminds me of a youth who I saw yesterday. Dressed head to tow in black Addidas sportswear, man bag that could possibly be brimming with illegal narcotics and on a cheap rusty BSO. Came past us pulling a one handed wheelie and kept the wheelie going for at least 200 yards. According to the OP he is not a cyclist but the lad had got some mad skillz and must have spent many an hour riding.


----------



## Will Spin (8 May 2017)

Sounds like a new version of "The Rules" is required, so I can decide on which days I want to be a cyclist or just a person on a bike.


----------



## Phaeton (8 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I wouldn't be seen dead in a helmet either.


How would you stop somebody putting on on you?


----------



## MichaelW2 (8 May 2017)

Cyclist-Shaped Object.


----------



## mjr (8 May 2017)

keithmac said:


> Some are truly random and unpredictable, on the path one minute and straight over two lanes of traffic the next without any observation. If they got wiped out by a car there would hell on and no doubt the car driver would be dragged through the coals..
> 
> I'll get my coat..


Dragged through the coals and then a £200 fine is about the going rate even when to blame, isn't it?


----------



## keithmac (8 May 2017)

I wouldn't know, luckily I've never been in that situation!.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 May 2017)

Fietser?


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 May 2017)

I kind of get where you're coming from. I use my bikes primarily as a mode of transport. I use them to avoid getting ripped off by the costs involved in running a car ( as much as possible). I find the cliquey tribalism associated with ( particular sections ) of 'sporty' 'clubby' type riding / riders, a bit irritating, but as long as they aren't directly affecting me, I just  and get on with what I have to do. I rarely encounter The 'people on a BSO' type riders, referenced above, so I don't really have an opinion on them, to be fair.


----------



## gaijintendo (8 May 2017)

Pedalestrians
Randommeurs


----------



## jefmcg (8 May 2017)

How did we get here? That the people who rely on their bikes for transport are inferior to those who dress up in special clothes, drive off to the country and swan around for a few hours to bag some strava KOM. 

Maybe we should call those who use a bicycle as their primary form of transport cyclists and find another word for the superior people who complain about oiks.

May I suggest "dilettante"?


----------



## Tin Pot (8 May 2017)

richie244 said:


> "person on a bike"



You've answered your own question.

I think "cyclist" should be relegated to just that subset of political campaigners. Like Islamists.


----------



## Bonacentral (9 May 2017)

I too get fcked off with chavs riding on pavements. Probably more than I do people being outraged on the internet but failing to spell their outrage correctly. Complete twads!!

Unfortunately I do know where the OP is coming from and sympathize. Running a red light is your choice. Amber seems to mean speed up to most motorists - not what I was taught on my driving test.

I have a problem with tools riding on the pavement without any due care, people without lights, wearing ludicrous high viz but no lights and that other breed - the cyclists who decide to have a mother's meeting riding 2 abreast at 15MPH on built up roads and corners. 

Just cos it's law doesn't make it sensible. The motorway speed limit is 70. If lorries did what they are meant to and stayed in the inside lane and if people didn't hog the middle lane we'd all get there a lot quicker. 

In the same way that in built up areas that are littered with traffic lights in my area anyway. If people stuck to the 30 limit traffic would run a lot smoother. But they don't.

In general most people are selfish morons. Deal with it or go full on William Foster!!!


----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2017)

I s'pose I'm a cyclist (although not a _serious_ one) but I like to think of myself more as a_ free-wheeler_.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 May 2017)

Hi ham hay trihaflete donchernow?

Never a mere _cyclist_.


----------



## Bonacentral (9 May 2017)

Whether, hammer and us - free. 

I rarely wear a helmet - most of my journeys are local and under 5 miles. I don't ride through red lights per say but sometimes I may go before cars or use the pedestrian crossing when safe to do so. 

Often this is because drivers have forced me onto the pavement or don't check their mirrors. And in fact, as a motorist I'd prefer it if a cyclist got a head start on me so that I am not having to be constantly aware of them pulling off at the same time as me. 

Awful I know - shoot me!!!!


----------



## ufkacbln (9 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Who needs bike bashers with cyclists willing to disown other cyclists?
> 
> I don't condone bad cycling but I'm not responsible for their deeds



That sensible stance has previously been found unacceptable


----------



## mjr (10 May 2017)

Bonacentral said:


> I have a problem with [...] that other breed - the cyclists who decide to have a mother's meeting riding 2 abreast at 15MPH on built up roads and corners.
> 
> Just cos it's law doesn't make it sensible.


Indeed - what makes it sensible is that most lanes on built-up roads are 3.7m wide so motorists cannot overtake safely without moving into the next lane. Do the maths if you doubt it: a cyclist needs at least 1m width "dynamic envelope" (increases at low speeds), should not be within 0.5m of the kerb, there should be >1.2m overtaking clearance (increases at high speeds) and cars are typically 2.2m wide...

If you go single file, far too many will try to squeeze past. So we ride two abreast to make the group shorter and help make it clear to motorists that they need to wait for a gap in traffic and use the next lane:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTGRQgw6PDA


And, frankly, I don't know how to respond to "mother's meeting" other than


----------



## freiston (14 May 2017)

richie244 said:


> I feer I may be being kind of a snob and disassociate myself from said people.
> 
> ...will _*usually*_ be grown men on some form of rusty mountain bike ... will _*almost always*_ be riding with one hand the other engaged in smoking, holding a can of drink or on the phone, and would not be seen dead in a helmet.
> ... ride on the path _*at all times*_ unless there is an opportunity to cut across a road by cycling down and around swerving in and out of traffic.


It seems to me that you have quite readily created a stereotype that you have then disassociated from and feel superior to.


richie244 said:


> ]...Much like the inconsiderate motorist they give is cyclists a bad name and fuel to the anti cyclists


That is the problem with stereotyping.


----------



## freiston (14 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Yes, or maybe a koan...
> 
> ...What is the sound of one hand clapping?


Shirley the question should be what is the sound of the one pannier flapping?


----------



## Cuchilo (14 May 2017)

I think this is the type of person the OP is talking about


----------



## snorri (14 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> but I like to think of myself more as a_ free-wheeler_.


I hear there are some who think of you more as an idler-wheel.


----------



## freiston (14 May 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> I think this is the type of person the OP is talking about



Is still a cyclist - as a motorist trying to beat the barrier would still be a motorist - the common denominator of such behaviour is not cycling, is not motoring, is not road using (there are plenty of folk who do any of those activities without trying to beat barriers).


----------



## Milzy (14 May 2017)

Some people on c.c are so snobby that they think real cyclists wear Rapha or Asoss whilst wearing jawbreakers and riding a pro level bike that costs more than most people's cars. Shame.


----------



## snorri (14 May 2017)

Milzy said:


> Some people on c.c are so snobby that they think real cyclists wear Rapha or Asoss whilst wearing jawbreakers and riding a pro level bike that costs more than most people's cars. Shame.



Some people.
Peace on earth, live and let live, the vast majority on CC do just that.


----------



## Tanis8472 (15 May 2017)

freiston said:


> Is still a cyclist - as a motorist trying to beat the barrier would still be a motorist - the common denominator of such behaviour is not cycling, is not motoring, is not road using (there are plenty of folk who do any of those activities without trying to beat barriers).



Technically a pedestrian at the time


----------



## Tanis8472 (15 May 2017)

Bonacentral said:


> I too get fcked off with chavs riding on pavements. Probably more than I do people being outraged on the internet but failing to spell their outrage correctly. Complete twads!!
> 
> Unfortunately I do know where the OP is coming from and sympathize. Running a red light is your choice. Amber seems to mean speed up to most motorists - not what I was taught on my driving test.
> 
> ...



Erm, lorries are allowed in both lanes on 2 Lane m/ways, but not in 3rd lane if m/way has 3 or more lanes. HTH


----------



## tommaguzzi (17 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Oh look, it's one of the brand of helmets from the lying advert I got banned. Apparently they can't substantiate a claim about safety.



I am intrigued please can you tell us more?


----------



## jefmcg (17 May 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> I am intrigued please can you tell us more?


No, he can't.

Take it to the ghetto.


----------



## mjr (17 May 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> I am intrigued please can you tell us more?


See https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/4282164


----------



## tommaguzzi (17 May 2017)

Thanks for that


----------



## simongt (17 May 2017)

Probably my biggest cyclist bugbear is towards those that choose to ignore red lights because it simply doesn't suit them to stop. There isn't any particular 'type' of cyclist either - roadies, chavs, old, young. However, the one thing that they have in common - it's always MEN - !


----------



## Milzy (17 May 2017)

simongt said:


> Probably my biggest cyclist bugbear is towards those that choose to ignore red lights because it simply doesn't suit them to stop. There isn't any particular 'type' of cyclist either - roadies, chavs, old, young. However, the one thing that they have in common - it's always MEN - !


I once did this at 0600 in the morning far out of town thinking the roads are totally empty then all of a sudden a car came flying around a junction. They swerved around but I thought I was going over the bonnet and we both papped our selves. Lesson learned.


----------



## mjr (18 May 2017)

simongt said:


> However, the one thing that they have in common - it's always MEN - !


Maybe you're riding through unusual bits of Norwich, or there's something else going on. I've seen women riding through reds too and wouldn't like to opine on the relative frequencies without doing a proper count.


----------



## andrew_s (18 May 2017)

Round here, during commuting hours at least, most of the cyclists on the road obey the lights. The ones who don't are mostly riding on the pavement, and presumably think that since they never wait for lights on foot, they don't have to on a bike either.


----------



## mjr (19 May 2017)

andrew_s said:


> Round here, during commuting hours at least, most of the cyclists on the road obey the lights. The ones who don't are mostly riding on the pavement, and presumably think that since they never wait for lights on foot, they don't have to on a bike either.


Actually, if any of those pavements are cycleways rather than footways and the red lights are toucans or puffins, those red lights are advisory (give way). Norfolk are actually very poor at setting crossing timings so disadvantageously for cycling and refusing to improve them that you pretty much have to ride through advisory reds to go faster than 100m/minute (about 3mph IIRC) through some junction complexes. I feel this encourages riding through compulsory carriageway red lights but I think that's not a popular view on this forum.


----------

